# Bubbles The Duke of Neptune.



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very Pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------

